
Show HN: I built a Threadreaderapp alternative in 1 day using the v2 Twitter API - benzguo
https://the.rip/
======
benzguo
Hi! Author here. I built this because I wanted to be able to unroll Twitter
threads to markdown (for import into tools like Roam & Obsidian). It was also
a great chance to try Twitter’s new search API released this week.

I used NextJS, plus several great OSS projects of note:

[https://next-auth.js.org/](https://next-auth.js.org/)

[https://github.com/draftbit/twitter-
lite](https://github.com/draftbit/twitter-lite)

[https://github.com/outline/rich-markdown-
editor](https://github.com/outline/rich-markdown-editor)

[https://github.com/system-ui/theme-ui](https://github.com/system-ui/theme-ui)

~~~
benzguo
If you’d like to discuss on Twitter, here’s my tweet announcing The.Rip
yesterday :)

[https://twitter.com/benzguo/status/1294832715049517058?s=21](https://twitter.com/benzguo/status/1294832715049517058?s=21)

------
toomuchtodo
Would you support a feature request to make an API call to the Wayback Machine
(at the Internet Archive) to archive whatever threads you’re creating into the
Internet Archive?

~~~
benzguo
That'd be cool – I'll definitely consider it! Adding to the backlog :)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Let me know how I can buy you a beer or coffee in return.

------
DarthGhandi
I'm getting an unauthorized error on usernames and nothing on threads?

~~~
benzguo
Hmm, did you sign in first? Just ran a username example:
[https://the.rip/@benzguo-likes-1284546444796412000](https://the.rip/@benzguo-
likes-1284546444796412000)

~~~
DarthGhandi
No I didn't, I see now.

Don't really use Twitter on a mobile browser as the experience is too rough,
just use a thin Android web client instead.

This looks really cool, I like the layout. Will check it out on a desktop
later. Good luck with it.

~~~
benzguo
Thanks for trying it out! Will definitely try to make that req clearer :)

